# Now you didn't expect that did you..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Be prepared to be confused .. 



 :roll:  8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Lady Boy - or Man Girl?

That is why I steered clear of brothels when in the Far East, by the time you find that you have made a mistake - it's too late!

I might have been a hairy arsed sailor but that would have been a step too far.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm glad I've always lived in England, avoided all the disappointments :lol: 

tony


----------

